# Button disable (Uhrzeit)



## Ebby132 (26. Jun 2020)

Hallöchen,

ich habe auf meiner Seite einmal einen Kalender für die Abholung der Bestellung und einmal zwei Buttons für die Lieferung. Den Kalender habe ich dank hilfe eines Mitglieds hier im Forum hinbekommen.
Ziel: sobald die Uhrzeit in der Vergangenheit liegt, soll die Uhrzeit durchgestrichen werden.
Nun komme ich bei den zwei Buttons nicht weiter, weil ich nicht weiss wie ich zwei "Strings" mit der aktuellen Uhrzeit vergleichen soll?
Ich habe bisher folgenden Coden:


```
function lieferZeitVorbei(){
             var btn1 = documentGetElementsByClass("btn1")[0]
             var btn2 = documentGetElementsByClass("btn1")[1]
             var date = new Date();
             var hours = date.getHours();
             var mins = date.getMinutes();
             var time = "" + hours + ":" + mins;
             if ( btn1.value < "20:00"){
                 btn1.disabled = true;
             }
         }
```

und die Buttons:

```
<td>
                        <p>
                        <a class="btn1" value="13:00" disabled="false" >13:00</a>
                        <p><a class="btn1" value="17:00" disabled="false" >17:00</a></p>
                        <p class="demo-description__p3">
                        </p>
                        <p>
                        <p>Ihre ausgewählte Uhrzeit: <b><span id="output2"></span></b></p>

                        Ihr Wunschgericht wird Ihnen am jeweiligen Tag zur Mittagszeit oder
                        zum Abendessen von unserem freundlichen Kurier geliefert.
                        </p>
                        </p>
                    </td>
```

ist mein Ansatz richtig oder komplett falsch? 
bin über jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## TM69 (26. Jun 2020)

Das ist JavaScript und hat hier eigentlich nichts verloren. 😆

Zu deiner Frage: Konvertiere es in ein Datum und vergleiche:

```
var dateString1 = "20:00 2012-11-04";
var dateString2 = "23:00 2012-11-04";

var date1 = Date.parse(dateString1);
var date2 = Date.parse(dateString2);
if (date1 < date2) {
    alert ("Error!");
}
```


----------

